# Netflix Movies



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Yesterday, I was checking out the movies in my List and I gotta say I'm amazed at how many truly crappy movies there are on NF. I knocked off about 20 movies from the List and I never made it to the end.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm thinking Netflix is becoming HBO. People are subscribing more for the original series.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I'm thinking Netflix is becoming HBO. People are subscribing more for the original series.


There's really not that many. Four that I can think of. _Game of Cards, Black is the New Orange, Lillehammer_ and one other. Name escapes me at the moment. The 3 I listed are really good, the one I can't think of is easily forgettable. _Hemlock Grove_, perhaps?

Rich


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rich... I used to never understood why you were saying the PQ for NF was so good for you. Turned out my Oppo player and Roku 2 XS were the reason why mine wasn't good. Decided to try the App on my Panasonic plasma ST60 & the PQ was outstanding. The NF app is more advanced and plays Super HD & even 3D titles. I decided to try a Roku 3 with equally as superb results.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Rich... I used to never understood why you were saying the PQ for NF was so good for you. Turned out my Oppo player and Roku 2 XS were the reason why mine wasn't good. Decided to try the App on my Panasonic plasma ST60 & the PQ was outstanding. The NF app is more advanced and plays Super HD & even 3D titles. I decided to try a Roku 3 with equally as superb results.


That Oppo old? I know Samsung won't update older models, so my older Sammys are all gone. Yesterday, I finally got a chance to compare the same movie on BD and NF Super HD. I ordered _Stargate _in BD from NF and when I looked at my queue, I saw the movie was also suddenly available for streaming. So, I put both my Sammy E6500s in a stack and put the BD in one and streamed the flick on the other...I know many people will express doubt about this, but the picture streaming was noticeably better. I used my 42" Panny 1080p for the test. The testing didn't take all that long and I ended up watching the streaming version. Good movie, I didn't want it to end. I've seen it many times, but with the Super HD it was like watching a new movie.

Rich


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rich said:


> That Oppo old? I know Samsung won't update older models, so my older Sammys are all gone. Yesterday, I finally got a chance to compare the same movie on BD and NF Super HD. I ordered _Stargate _in BD from NF and when I looked at my queue, I saw the movie was also suddenly available for streaming. So, I put both my Sammy E6500s in a stack and put the BD in one and streamed the flick on the other...I know many people will express doubt about this, but the picture streaming was noticeably better. I used my 42" Panny 1080p for the test. The testing didn't take all that long and I ended up watching the streaming version. Good movie, I didn't want it to end. I've seen it many times, but with the Super HD it was like watching a new movie.
> 
> Rich


Yeah the Oppo 93 which still uses the older NF app... it's ridiculous they won't update a superb player with a better app.

I'm trying Stargate right now... beautiful PQ via the TVs app.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Yeah the Oppo 93 which still uses the older NF app... it's ridiculous they won't update a superb player with a better app.
> 
> I'm trying Stargate right now... beautiful PQ via the TVs app.


I called Samsung about the upgrades and was told that my older (only 2 years older) BD players didn't have the processing power to play the Super HD. Then I asked the CSR if that was deliberate to get people to buy more BD players. She/he hemmed and hawed around and finally said, "Probably." Must hurt to spend that much money on an Oppo and not be able to have it upgraded.

Rich


----------

